
Disability Rights Advocate Dies After Insurance Co. Denied Her Necessary Meds - pwthornton
https://jezebel.com/disability-rights-advocate-carrie-ann-lucas-dies-after-1832933366
======
deogeo
I don't understand. I thought the great benefit of privatized healthcare was
that it was not rationed - yet she was denied medication? How perplexing. /s

~~~
karmajunkie
I know this was tongue in cheek, but the truth is that all healthcare is
rationed. It's just that in a capitalism-obsessed culture the mainstream
belief is that rationing on economic lives is somehow better than doing so
based on efficacy.

------
pwthornton
To top this all off, "United Healthcare’s attempt to save $2,000 cost over $1
million in health care costs over the past year."

To save a small amount of money, they ended up spending way more money and
killing the patient.

~~~
elliekelly
I wonder if having both private health insurance and medicare actually worked
to her detriment here. Both assuming the other would pick up the tab for the
expensive antibiotic but then neither did.

------
LorenPechtel
And under UHC the doctor wouldn't have even suggested the expensive drug.

~~~
smt88
Why would the doctor change her recommendation of an appropriate drug based on
who was paying for the insurance?

~~~
hepbrynn
Kickbacks, direct and indirect

